
The Uninhabitable Earth by David Wallace-Wells Review – Our Terrifying Future - homarp
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/feb/27/the-uninhabitable-earth-review-david-wallace-wells
======
blastbeat
I think the "raise [..] of our baseline of acceptable human suffering" will at
some point escalate very quickly. It is exposing, concerning the refugees in
Germany, how fast compassion shifted to outrage. Way before the climate change
hits western Europe with full force, we will experience an age of barbarism.

